# Gungahlin lake 9th September 2pm



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Northsiders (and those southsiders), I am heading out to Gungahlin lake to troll up a redfin (hopfully a golden) to get some points for myself and the ACT in the Sept comp, I have a leave pass for up to 2 hours. Anyone is welcome to join me and I will launch from here around 2pm;

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=1297012

Ash


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

WIsh I could make it mate, still gotta get out that side of town...

Good luck on the Yella hunt!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

aleg75 said:


> Hey Northsiders (and those southsiders), I am heading out to Gungahlin lake to troll up a redfin (hopfully a golden or* cod)* to get some points for myself and the ACT in the Sept comp, I have a leave pass for up to 2 hours. Anyone is welcome to join me and I will launch from here around 2pm;
> 
> http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=1297012
> 
> ...


Ash cod season is closed closed means closed not C&R if you post a pic of a cod in the fishing comp I will report you AND you will cop a bagging


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

aleg75 said:


> Hey Northsiders (and those southsiders), I am heading out to Gungahlin lake to troll up a redfin (hopfully a golden or *cod*)


Ash,

(Without sounding to harsh)

It is *"closed season"* for cod until Dec 1st, this means you *"cannot target"* them, and as has been said it is *"not C&R season"*

I would be extremely pissed off if anyone went out targeting cod in closed season.

There is no excuse for not knowing the regulations, if you fish, it is up to you to know the regs of your target species before you chase them.

I know you deliberatly went after them last closed season and gave you the benifit of the doubt, however if you do so this season I'll be bloody mad as hell at you.

I dont share my knowledge and give tips on cod for people to exploit/flaunt the laws, the closed season is there for a reason and I urge you to stick to it, however, if you dont, dont expect any advise from me in the future.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks Allan, your right and thanks for reminding me. My original post was typed without thinking about the closed season. I will not be targeting the cod on Sunday and will not intentionally tagert them until the season is open again. I have already rigged the one rod I will be taking and it's 4lb mono with my favorite redfin lure.

Your right, I beleive I did target them during last closed season, this was done with a lack of knowledge and I guess with blind eyes in my hunger for my holy grail fish. I would like to think I am better educated these days not just in regulations but also fishing in gerneral, I have only been fishing for a short time.

I would hate for you to think that the education you have provided to me regarding the cod is being used without responsibility, I appreciate all your advice as you have given me more info/advice and tips than any magazine or dvd has provided. I will ammend the original post to take out the referance.

Ash

p.s. Good luck and safe driving to WA!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

*My work here is done* :lol: :lol:

Thanks Ash and good luck come december 1 

Disclaimer: I dont swim for Jackalls 8)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ash a nice reply mate.
Life and fishing is quite a learning curve and there have to be a few bumps to enjoy the smooth path in the future...well done and a good outcome for all concerned in the thread


----------

